# Is this Drew from here?



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1350338/Amazing-photos-Milky-Way--using-High-Street-digital-camera.html

Cool!


----------



## Drew_B (Feb 3, 2010)

Not me !! Stunning photos.....


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks like it is indeed buckas! Congrats mate, fantastic shots. I remember the one off the cliffs a while back


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Yip, it sure is... by the looks of it....

I have some of his photos in my office.... stunning!

:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

:wave:

Hiya, yeh tis me - should hopefully be some more press sites/papers as well :thumb:

Cheers



maggi112 said:


> Looks like it is indeed buckas! Congrats mate, fantastic shots. I remember the one off the cliffs a while back


:thumb::thumb:



The Cueball said:


> Yip, it sure is... by the looks of it....
> 
> I have some of his photos in my office.... stunning!
> 
> :thumb:










:thumb::thumb:


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

nice pics, but in all honesty i think the headline is somewhat misleading - not exactly the average high street camera is it?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

cracking pictures mate :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice one Drew :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Top stuff Drewster! I'm well impressed :thumb:

Although i would like to add, getting pictures of the galaxy and stars was not down to the camera, but due to the fact that our very own jolly Green Giant is substantially closer to them... :lol:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Amazing shots, I think I remember seeing them on here a while back :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

bjarvis2785 said:


> nice pics, but in all honesty i think the headline is somewhat misleading - not exactly the average high street camera is it?


thanks



mick said:


> cracking pictures mate :thumb:


thanks :thumb:



Multipla Mick said:


> Nice one Drew :thumb:


thanks :thumb:



Shiny said:


> Top stuff Drewster! I'm well impressed :thumb:
> 
> Although i would like to add, getting pictures of the galaxy and stars was not down to the camera, but due to the fact that our very own jolly Green Giant is substantially closer to them... :lol:


:lol::lol::lol: cheers shinester :thumb:



Eddy said:


> Amazing shots, I think I remember seeing them on here a while back :thumb:


thanks Eddy :thumb:

drew


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice one Drew. Now if you post that on TP you know what the first question is that's gonna be asked don't you? LOL. BTW, you're not in the least what I thought you'd look like. Anyway, congrats again, must feel good? Did they see them on Flickr or did you send them in?


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Nice one Drew. Now if you post that on TP you know what the first question is that's gonna be asked don't you? LOL. BTW, you're not in the least what I thought you'd look like. Anyway, congrats again, must feel good? Did they see them on Flickr or did you send them in?


lol yeh - will be. The agency had found the shots and contacted me around xmas asking to use them with some other story that they had, then over time the story & shots ended up being about me instead :lol: they've released it today so not sure if it'll turn up in any other papers or websites tomorrow?

cheers

drew


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Fantastic pics Drew, and well done for the article.



bjarvis2785 said:


> i think the headline is somewhat misleading - not exactly the average high street camera is it?


You can buy the camera from a good high street retailer - so why isn't it a high street camera?


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Andy_Wigan said:


> Fantastic pics Drew, and well done for the article.
> 
> You can buy the camera from a good high street retailer - so why isn't it a high street camera?


Because its not a basic £150 point n click.

Besides, it's not so much about the kit, but the person behind it! :thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

impressive!


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Impressive shots buckas! Really like them! Congrats!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Great shots Drew, very good coverage by the DM too, great exposure for you, well done!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Well done Drew.

It's well deserved and good exposure.

The camera doesn't matter. Give Gordon Ramsey a good knife, does he suddenly become a good Chef?

I think i got that the right way round.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Congratulations mate :thumb: Great captures of a stunning natural phenomenon.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks guys, went on TalkSport radio last night (was surreal!) also a few mags and local newspaper interested now as well 

My phone's been on the go all day.....need some sleep! :lol:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

aaah, the perils of being famous! Nice job!

Bret


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Well done mate


----------



## ShibbySi (Nov 19, 2008)

Good work fella, im glad you have some recognition for your talent. Its really starting to annoy me that everyone has to moan about stuff (reed the comments on the article). Whats the point!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Nice to see you getting some recognition mate. :thumb:
Phil


----------



## RichN (Dec 17, 2010)

Brilliant images. Just read some of the comments on the Telegraph website - the cheek of some people, plain jealousy IMHO.

Out of interest, can you give some detail of exposure etc? Oh, and how did you get the stars so sharp, I've tried a few times and only got streaks across the sky. Nice to see that you're getting some recognition for this stunning work.

Rich


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

they're described here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=188575

Bret


----------



## RichN (Dec 17, 2010)

Cheers Bret.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice one mate, well deserved :thumb:

Agree about the comments, completely pointless and from people with nothing better to do!


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Cracking shots there fella!!!!!!!

Gonna give this a go myself down worms head next time there's a clear night!


----------



## BOB.T (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice one, well done!


----------

